# Hotplug not working - USB Flash Device not detected [Solved]

## sirus01

Hi, 

I am currentely trying to set up my USB Flash device in my Gentoo Linux 2.6.13-r3/GNOME2.10 environment and I am having a few problems with hotplug. Here is my situation: 

My system will detect my USB Devices only if they are plugged in before I boot into Linux from GRUB. For example, if I forget to plug in my USB mouse after boot, I have to restart for the system to detect it. Same goes for my USB Mass Storage device or flash drive. I can not get hotplug to work eventhough it boots in my boot script and the status in working. So I would like to know how to get hot plugging working so I don't have to restart every time I want to connect a USB device. Here is some code below that may help. 

Here is dmesg when I boot without the flash drive connected. When it is connected it detects it fine under 'USB Mass Storage'. 

dmesg | grep -i usb 

```

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

drivers/usb/class/bluetty.c: USB Bluetooth support registered

usb 3-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver bluetty

drivers/usb/class/bluetty.c: USB Bluetooth tty driver v0.13

usbcore: registered new driver midi

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Razer Razer Diamondback Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.1-3

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

usb 1-2.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-2.1: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

hub 1-8:1.0: USB hub found

usb 1-8.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 1-8.1: USB disconnect, address 6

```

Here is my kernel settings for Hotplug devices 

```

            ()  Local version - append to kernel release                              

  x x    [*] Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap)     

  x x    [*] System V IPC                                                            

  x x    [*] POSIX Message Queues                                             

  x x    [ ] BSD Process Accounting                                            

  x x    [*] Sysctl support                                                           

  x x    [*] Auditing support                                                        

  x x    [*]   Enable system-call auditing support                          

  x x    --- Support for hot-pluggable devices                              

  x x    [*] Kernel Userspace Events                                          

  x x    [*] Kernel .config support                                                  

  x x    [*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz      

  x x    [*] Cpuset support            

```

[/code]

Here is my USB Device Driver config in the kernel 

```
x[ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                             x x  

  x x[ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)                                   x x  

  x x---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                         x x  

  x x<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                          x x  

  x x[ ]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                        x x  

  x x[ ]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                   x x  

  x x< >   ISP116X HCD support                                                 x x  

  x x<*>   OHCI HCD support                                                    x x  

  x x<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                               x x  

  x x< >   SL811HS HCD support                                                 x x  

  x x---   USB Device Class drivers                                            x x  

  x x< >   USB Audio support                                                   x x  

  x x<*>   USB Bluetooth TTY support                                           x x  

  x x<*>   USB MIDI support                                                    x x  

  x x< >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                         x x  

  x x<*>   USB Printer support                                                 x x  

  x x---   NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be x x  

  x x<*>   USB Mass Storage support                                            x x  

  x x[ ]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                    x x  

  x x[ ]     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)               x x  

  x x[ ]     Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                                  x x  

  x x[ ]     ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                    x x  

  x x[ ]     Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support                    x x  

  x x[ ]     USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support (EXPERIMENTAL)                x x  

  x x[ ]     SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL)     x x  

  x x[ ]     SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL)                 x x  

  x x[ ]     Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL)                x x  

  x x---   USB Input Devices                                                   x x  

  x x<*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                       x x  

  x x[*]     HID input layer support                                           x x  

```

Note: I think there is something wrong with my 'support for hot-pluggable devices' config. Just a thought but any help would be great. Thank you -Sirus01

----------

## remi2402

usb keys usually show up as SCSI devices in /dev such as /dev/sda or /dev/sdb

Try plugging your usb flash drive after booting and see if /dev/sda shows up.

Rémi

----------

## sirus01

I can detect the usb flash drive fine as /dev/sdc1 but my problem is that I cannot hotplug or 'plug n play' my USB flash drive without having to connect it before I boot. My question is how do I get hotplug to work eventhough its started in my /etc/init.d/ I posted some code in my first post of my kernel 'general' config. 

Here is my dmesg | grep -i usb when I boot with the flash drive connected

It detects the drive fine and initializes SCI emulation and mounts it with my configuration in /etc/fstab

```

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Razer Razer Diamondback Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.1-3

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Here is my rc-status:

```

Runlevel: default

 local                                                                    [ started ]

 netmount                                                                 [ started ]

 domainname                                                               [ started ]

 net.eth0                                                                 [ started ]

 famd                                                                     [ started ]

 hald                                                                     [ started ]

 mDNSResponder                                                            [ started ]

 splash                                                                   [ started ]

 xdm                                                                      [ started ]

 dbus                                                                     [ started ]

 numlock                                                                  [ started ]

 hotplug                                                                  [ started ]

 ivman                                                                    [ started ]

```

I appreciate any help

-Sirus01

----------

## remi2402

Could you post dmesg output when you plug it after booting?

Hotplug is not needed in your case because all your kernel drivers are compiled in the kernel. I don't see what you would want to use hotplug for.

Rémi

----------

## alienjon

Did you add hotplugging to the default run level?

```
rc-update add hotplug default
```

----------

## sirus01

Remi - 

Here is my dmesg output when my USB flash drive boots up plugged in. I have a feeling there is something disabled or enabled in my kernel that is not allowing me to plug and play the USB flash drive. NOTE - My USB Flash drive works fine when plugged in before boot. What doesn't work is plugging in USB Devices after boot, they simply do not get detected. 

```

Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (root@srslinux) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #8 SMP Fri Oct 28 20:51:47 GMT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5b50

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f7580

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7f40

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2075.058 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 903736k/917504k available (3269k kernel code, 13324k reserved, 1276k data, 232k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4155.38 BogoMIPS (lpj=8310777)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ stepping 01

Total of 1 processors activated (4155.38 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=0 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbe50, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050408

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] segment is 0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [ISAV] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4200-0x427f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4280-0x42ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x503f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5100-0x513f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: e4000000-e4ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e5000000-e6ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1132318442.680:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.23 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV31 Board - p141nz  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f5e0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf616, set palette = c00cf680

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 63 Hz, hf = 65 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4915

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x128

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 24576k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 0xc

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 112

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.35.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:570c bound to 0000:00:04.0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2-U400R: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2-U400R: chipset revision 163

NFORCE2-U400R: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2-U400R: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2-U400R: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a3) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD800JB-00JJC0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PLEXTOR DVDR PX-712A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xAC00 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xAC08 irq 17

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f61 84:4003 85:3468 86:3c41 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4673 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4663 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 586114704 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2500JD-00H  Rev: 08.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 7L300S0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 < sdb5 sdb6 >

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1299 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:02:0b.0, from 9 to 2

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[e4000000-e40007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

eth1394: $Rev: 1264 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 19, io mem 0xe7003000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 16, io mem 0xe7001000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCG] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 19, io mem 0xe7002000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

drivers/usb/class/bluetty.c: USB Bluetooth support registered

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

hub 1-8:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-8:1.0: 1 port detected

usbcore: registered new driver bluetty

drivers/usb/class/bluetty.c: USB Bluetooth tty driver v0.13

usb 3-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

midi: probe of 3-3:1.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: registered new driver midi

usb 1-8.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

midi: probe of 1-8.1:1.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0010dc00006b6252]

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Razer Razer Diamondback Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.1-3

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

w83627hf 0-0290: Reading VID from GPIO5

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Request of region 0x290-0x297 for w83781d failed

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9b (Thu Jul 28 12:20:13 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54741 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47486

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia CK8 with ALC655 at 0xe7004000, irq 16

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 1000432k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

  Vendor: Corsair   Model: Flash Voyager     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 1015808 512-byte hdwr sectors (520 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 26 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 1015808 512-byte hdwr sectors (520 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 26 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

NTFS volume version 3.1.

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10
```

----------

## remi2402

Could you please post dmesg output when plugging your key drive after booting? I can't really say what's going on without that.  :Smile: 

Rémi

----------

## Headrush

Maybe the kernel modules needed for USB aren't loaded and when you plug in the drive, and hence it is not seen.

It works on boot because the coldplug script scans for any hardware at boot time.

Boot with the drive inserted and post the output of 

```
lsmod
```

and then post the same thing booting without the drive attached, and then after inserting it.

----------

## remi2402

Headrush,

sirius compiled all the drivers in the kernel. hotplug and coldplug are completely irrelevant with what's happening  :Smile: 

Rémi

----------

## Headrush

 *remi2402 wrote:*   

> Headrush,
> 
> sirius compiled all the drivers in the kernel. hotplug and coldplug are completely irrelevant with what's happening 
> 
> Rémi

 

Good call, I missed that. 

Additionally for the people saying to add hotplug to a runlevel, the hotplug script does nothing more than check that kernel was build with hotplug support and loads any device firmware needed, nothing else.

(For the majority of people hotplugging will work without this in any runlevel)

Maybe trying switching to using modules. Sure makes debugging and testing easier.

----------

## sirus01

I want to thank everyone who posted becauas I highly appeciated the input. Fortunately I solved the problem. After seeing a probe problem in the usb dmesg output I went into my kernel and editing the usb device drivers and disabled USB MIDI device support and that seemed to solved the problem. I also cleaned out my kernel by disabling options that were irrelavent to my computer's hardware. So another option could have been interferring with my plug n play USB capability.  

Here's my final USB Device Driver config: 

```

 x<*> Support for Host-side USB                                             x x  

  x x[ ]   USB verbose debug messages                                          x x  

  x x---   Miscellaneous USB options                                           x x  

  x x[*]   USB device filesystem                                               x x  

  x x[ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                     x x  

  x x[ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                         x x  

  x x[ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)                                   x x  

  x x---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                         x x  

  x x<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                          x x  

  x x[ ]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                        x x  

  x x[ ]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                   x x  

  x x< >   ISP116X HCD support                                                 x x  

  x x<*>   OHCI HCD support                                                    x x  

  x x<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                               x x  

  x x< >   SL811HS HCD support                                                 x x  

  x x---   USB Device Clas< >   USB Audio support                                                   x x  

  x x< >   USB Bluetooth TTY support                                           x x  

  x x< >   USB MIDI support                                                    x x  

  x x< >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                         x x  

  x x<*>   USB Printer support                                                 x x  

  x x---   NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be x x  

  x x<*>   USB Mass Storage support                                            x x  

  x x[*]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug
```

-Sirus

----------

